# Saffi at 13 weeks



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Love the little curl on top of her head....Lady had that too around that age....she is adorable!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes she is beautiful  you're allowed to be completely biased.

I see she's allowed on the bed already  It took me until 6 months before we conceded this one.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, she's definitely getting curlier. This is one of her at eight weeks:










Julie, she's not allowed on the bed at home... she's with my naughty sister!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I need a saffi cuddle!!!! she is adorable!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

she is scrummy  lovely update ... I love seeing them change


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree Turi - she really is quite beautiful  x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you! We are just so in love with her!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Saffi is one gorgeous girl and I'm sure it wont be too long before she's found her way onto your bed - hehehe 

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

What a cutie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes Saffi you are a beautiful girl

Val


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG she's absolutely gorgeous! She must have a few fellas after her already 
How could you not let that face on the bed Turi?! :O Haha  x


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous....you must be soo proud of her.

They are such a loving breed...I think it's impossible not to fall in love with them. 

My Mother-in-Law was not very happy when we told her we were getting a puppy.....now she is just as soppy and in love with Lottie as the rest of us are!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Turi she is perfect! She has such lovely big eyes too!! Can't wait to see more. x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Turi said:


> Yes, she's definitely getting curlier. This is one of her at eight weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Turi, I think its only a matter of time,


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

She is just gorgeous!


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Aaah, Saffi is so pretty, no wonder you are so proud of her! :smile:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She's a stunner Turi


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

soooo cute! Vincent says she is gorgous!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Well we think Vincent is so handsome too


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh she is a real little stunner... Her coat is going to be gorgeous. You must be so proud of how she has come on x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

She has that look in her eye that says she knows she is in charge! She is lovely and she will soon be in charge of your household.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is perfect, fab big eyes.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow she has grown loads and is soooooo cute!!!! xxx


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah she's gorgeous Turi, isn't it easy to fall in love with them


----------



## JessicaAleigha (Mar 20, 2012)

Gaaah! So cute!


----------

